# Filling Work Experience Marks in EOI



## asharma.gd (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi,

I have total experience of BA as 8+ years (261111 category).
Today I have received skill assessment report from ACS and they have stated to consider my employment from August 2008 i.e 4 years and 9 months.

While filling EOI do I have to fill my actual experience i.e 8+ years or experience advised by ACS i.e 4 year and 9 months. 

I am confused as if I fill 8+ years then my marks will be different and if I fill my experience as 4 year 9 months then my points will be different.

Thanks in advance
Aniruddh


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

This ACS-DIAC work points dilemma is still to be solved officially. But higher chances are that it is better to follow what ACS has assessed as SKILLED.


----------



## asharma.gd (Aug 19, 2013)

Dear Sunlight,

Thanks for reply. one more doubt please

a) Shall I file my NON-SKILLED experience (BY ACS) in EOI as "Not Related to Nominated Category" or shall I not mention it at all in EOI.

b) I have submitted skill assessment in EOI on 20 May and received result on 19 August and as per them my SKILLED period starts "After August 2008" so in EOI can I file my experience from 1 August 2008 - 20 May 2013 (day on which I filed application in ACS, problem is if I do this then I will get on 5 points) or I am eligible to claim my experience till current date in EOI for instance (1 August 2008 - 19 August 2013) which means I will get 10 points. Basically question is post assessment can we claim experience after our skill assessment too. If yes, then is any other document required to support this.

Thanks 
Aniruddh


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

asharma.gd said:


> Dear Sunlight,
> 
> Thanks for reply. one more doubt please
> 
> ...



Yes offcourse ... U can file ur EOI till 19 August... but u'll need to provide a Latest Reference Letter along with Latest payslips to claim points for these extra 3 months.


----------



## asharma.gd (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi Sunshine,

Again thanks for your prompt response.

a) my experience from August 2004 - August 2008 which is not considered Skilled by ACS. Shall I mention this experience from August 2004 to August 2008 in EOI as "NOT RELATED TO NOMINATED CATEGORY" or shall I not mention this experience at all in EOI

Thanks
Aniruddh

Thanks 
Aniruddh


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

asharma.gd said:


> Hi Sunshine,
> 
> Again thanks for your prompt response.
> 
> ...


Yes mention all and mark those earlier ones "Not Related".


----------



## aus_dhar (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi Sunlight11,

I am facing the similar situation. Can you please let me know how did you proceed further and what is the status.

Regards


----------



## aus_dhar (Oct 8, 2013)

asharma.gd said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have total experience of BA as 8+ years (261111 category).
> Today I have received skill assessment report from ACS and they have stated to consider my employment from August 2008 i.e 4 years and 9 months.
> ...



Hi Aniruddh,

Even I am in a similar situation. my assessment from ACS stated that I have to consider my experience after March 2011. Can you please advise on how did you proceed further?

Regards,
Dharanish


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

aus_dhar said:


> Hi Aniruddh,
> 
> Even I am in a similar situation. my assessment from ACS stated that I have to consider my experience after March 2011. Can you please advise on how did you proceed further?
> 
> ...


Hello,

you need to enter April, 2011 as the start date of skilled employment and the points will be awarded to you for the period from April, 2011 only. so, you will get 0 points for work experience as of now. On 31/03/2014, for completion of 3 years you will get 5 points automatically added in EOI by skill select. if you would like to give previous experience also, offer them yet mark them as non relevant in EOI so that points will not be given to this period.

if you claim points for this experience also, there is a huge possibility that your visa wil be denied by case officer following lodging of visa application.

sathiya


----------



## aus_dhar (Oct 8, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hello,
> 
> you need to enter April, 2011 as the start date of skilled employment and the points will be awarded to you for the period from April, 2011 only. so, you will get 0 points for work experience as of now. On 31/03/2014, for completion of 3 years you will get 5 points automatically added in EOI by skill select. if you would like to give previous experience also, offer them yet mark them as non relevant in EOI so that points will not be given to this period.
> 
> ...


Hi Sathiya,

Thank you very much for the reply. Actually my employment period is from March 2007 to till date. The total period is in two companies. 

1st Company : March 2007 to Aug 2010
2nd Company : Sep 2010 to till date.

As per the ACS assessment, my experience after March 2011 is considered as relevant. 

So, When I provide my experience before March 2011 as not related, should I mention my second company experience from Sep 2010 to March 2011 as not related and provide the same experience in the same company after March 2011 as related? (this would create two entries for the same company as related and non-related)

Wouldn't that raise a question from CO that how can you give the same kind of experience as related and non related or is it okay to give like that because ACS has assessed that way.

Please advise.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

aus_dhar said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> Thank you very much for the reply. Actually my employment period is from March 2007 to till date. The total period is in two companies.
> 
> ...


hi friend,

Here is where you go.

the best solution to suit your situation is to enter only the experience from April, 2011 till date. It is not mandatory to enter the work experience for which you don't want to claim points for. Case officer won't even check the irrelevant experience. So, the ideal solution for you is to provide only the relevant and skilled experience from April, 2011. Irrelevant experience doesn't have any influence on visa grant. So, i recommend you to enter only the experience for which you get points under work experience. 

Yet, if you want to furnish all experience, do it as you stated and case officer will understand this situation or if he has doubts, always he may ask you for this. but, i think, this will not happen as he goes through ACS's skills assessment letter and understands your case easily.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## aus_dhar (Oct 8, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi friend,
> 
> Here is where you go.
> 
> ...



Thank you Sathiya for your quick response. It definitely helps. I will proceed as suggested


----------



## aus_dhar (Oct 8, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi friend,
> 
> Here is where you go.
> 
> ...


The actual problem for me is, 
I have received a state sponsorship. But while submitting the EOI I have provided all my experience as related. The state has nominated me through skill select and I received the Invitation. As I have provided my entire experience, I got 70 points in my Invitation. As per ACS assessment, I should not receive the additional 10 points for my experience. 

Now, the option left for me is to withdraw the current EOI , submit a new EOI with only the experience assessed by ACS and ask the state to nominate again. 
Do you think the state will have any issue in nominating again through the new EOI?


----------



## SNCJ (May 29, 2013)

Hi,

I got my ACS assessment done in June 2013. (submitted on 19 June 2013, got outcome on 20 Sept 2013). I have a total experience of 9 years 2 months.

As per the ACS assessment, my experience has been considered from Oct 2008. So the experience counted is till June 2013 and is less than 5 years. 

Now, if I want to claim for the experience till date which is more than 5 years, so that I get 10 points for work ex, what all documents/proof I need to submit?

Can anybody please help me here?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

SNCJ said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my ACS assessment done in June 2013. (submitted on 19 June 2013, got outcome on 20 Sept 2013). I have a total experience of 9 years 2 months.
> 
> ...


to claim ongoing experience, you can submit current monthly pay slips, income tax statements, form 16, new reference letter (i personally recommend), appreciation letter, appraisal letter whichever applicable. Case officer will, for sure, be satisfied with above documents.


----------



## SNCJ (May 29, 2013)

These documents have to submitted at EoI stage or while filing visa after recieving invitation?


----------



## asharma.gd (Aug 19, 2013)

Dear 

I have received invitation on 23 March and till 23 May I may lodge a VISA and I understand while applying VISA I am required to pay VISA fees. But I am suffering from TB in neck (not in lungs and it is not contagious) but I dont know whether it would be a problem or not. following are my queries for which I need your help

1) is there a way to request for Invitation to be valid for more than 60 days as per my doctor after 90 days I should be cured and my medicine should be stopped. So if I apply for Visa after getting cured then I guess it should not be a problem.

2) Can i do medicals before and can I get to know whether this issue could result in hold or rejection in my case.

3) if I pay fees and then do medicals and if my case is rejected then will fees be refunded or forfeited. Because I have 3 applicants in my application , so fees is high for me and it is an area of concern

In need of your guidance. Thanks in Advance


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

asharma.gd said:


> Dear
> 
> I have received invitation on 23 March and till 23 May I may lodge a VISA and I understand while applying VISA I am required to pay VISA fees. But I am suffering from TB in neck (not in lungs and it is not contagious) but I dont know whether it would be a problem or not. following are my queries for which I need your help
> 
> ...


1. No, you can't extend the validity of invite as it is automated.

2. you may go for medical examination in other hospitals and try to recover this problem before taking the real health examination at DIBP's panel hospitals. what you can do it to delay lodging visa application as much as you can. For instance, you may apply visa on 55th day after your invite before which you could diagnose the medical problem. Moreover, have healthy diet regularly till you finish your medical exam. 

3. I am unsure about refund of visa application fees when your case is rehected.

I strongly recommend you to refer few threads related to medical examination such as "Medical referrals", medical examination" "189 &190 visa applicants" and 189 and 190 invitatio holders. There your queries might have been already addressed.


----------



## JamesSultan (Dec 8, 2015)

Received the positive skill assessment result, as follows:

*The following employment after June 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263655 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 06/07 - 09/15 (8yrs 3mths)
Position: Systems Analyst
Employer: ITF Solutions
Country: France*

Now i am filling EOI (Expression of interest) and have a question:
What should be the start date of my employment? 06/07 or 07/09?
_Shall i add my experience with actual dates which are 06/07 to 09/15
Or 
Shall i put it as 07/09 to 09/15_


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

I have already submitted EOI but still have some doubt about work experience section. As I have worked in same company and got promotions between so I'm not sure how to add work experience.

For example:- I have worked 5 years in company. First I was Jr. software developer then became software developer and then Sr. software developer.

Please let me know whow to add experience in the EOI ?

As ACS has deducted 2 years so I am left with 3 years experience. In these three years I was software developer then promoted to Sr. software developer. So How should I add the experience ?

1) Should I combine the total three years and mark it relevant. If yes then what should be the job title in this as currently I am working as Sr. software developer but in past I was softeware developer.

2) Should I add multiple experiences one for software developer and second for Sr. software developer ?

Please note that I am in the same company since joing.


----------

